# Football Season is comming



## air2004 (Aug 13, 2012)

Not sure if anyone else has come up with this idea but here it goes.
I currenty have a slingbox AV and will soon own a slingbox pro HD because I cant use my tablet with the AV.
I was wondering if any football fans would be willing to share their slingbox with other football fans.
For example I am a giants fan , but I cant watch all of their televised games because I dont live in new york , so what I was thinking was maybe we could setup a forum where we could share our connection.

The only thing I'm not sure about is , could there be any security issues as far as getting hacked could go becasue you are giving limted access to the router I suppose.
There also would be other details to work out but I just wanted to see what anyone here thinks about it.


----------



## air2004 (Aug 14, 2012)

No one cares to do this I suppose ?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 14, 2012)

Are you a giants fan just cuz they won the superbowl?


----------



## air2004 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have been a giants fan since I was 10. ( thats back when LT was playing the game )


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 14, 2012)

air2004 said:


> I have been a giants fan since I was 10. ( thats back when LT was playing the game )


Oh ok well I think this is a good idea but I don't live in NY so I can't help.
What I want to know is why not just find streams online.


----------



## air2004 (Aug 15, 2012)

I suppose I could do that , but , then I was thinking this would be more community like......I just ordered a slingbox pro HD , I have a slingbox av right now , I think I might sell it on ebay . Its still brand new , I bought it off a friend last week :-/


----------

